
Vote up if you think there should be a video section - vlad

======
danielha
Please use the request thread for future requests. There has only been a
couple video submissions in the last few days; why create a page for those?

~~~
vlad
Thanks for your feedback and ideas, guys! To answer your question, there were
actually 7 video submissions in the past 24 hours between Google and YouTube
alone. Had I known you were interested in videos, I would have e-mailed them
to you so you wouldn't miss them.

Had there been a video section, nobody would have thought there were only 2
videos submitted in the past few days.

Please let me know if you have any other questions!

